# Mardi Gras



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My two daughters and I want to go to Mardi Gras in 2015. Any info about good safe hotels and sites to see would be greatly appreciated. Tentative dates are to arrive on Feb. 7 th and leave Feb. 12th. I have checked the Parade schedule already. Just would like any input. Thanks


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol::jol:You'll love it Jan! I went a few years ago...but we didn't do Mardi Gras, we had a race. I'll find the brochures from when we were there and let you know where we stayed. Definitely do the VooDoo tour, so fun! Visit Marie Laveau's tomb and do the Swamp tour. I also did the tour where we got to see all the great houses there in the Garden District. I went to Anne Rice's house and actually petted two of her dogs. Such a GREAT place. The history is amazing and the culture is rich. (speaking of rich, the food is so good, I'd recommend fasting for two weeks before you go...you will eat so much delicious food)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That would be great P5.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I've stayed several times at the Comfort Inn & Suites on Baronne. It's clean, quieter than most, and close enough to be far enough away!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Will check it out, MapTP, thanks


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

You are very welcome...Hope it works out for you


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I've got a ton of beads that I need to git rid of...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My bags are packed and I am just waiting for my oldest daughter to get her kids and dog settled then we are off. We will spend the night in Rochester, MN and fly to NO tomorrow. Wheeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't do anything I wouldn't do. And remember to get that tattoo in an area that won't sag with age. Have fun.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow. If you were heading to LA anyway, you might have stopped by HauntCon. 
We're here in Baton Rouge, now, from Colorado. 
Parades and flying beads every day .
Have fun!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My Mardi Gras trip is now a great memory. I absolutely fell in Love with New Orleans. I would go there again in a heartbeat if I had the time and money. We caught 3 days of parades, did a swamp tour, city/cemetery tour, carriage ride in the French Quarter, caught a jazz band on Frenchman street, went to French Market, rode streetcar, walked Bourbon Street, saw Marie Laveau's VooDoo Shop, the facade for NCIS:New Orleans, ate at Emeril's Delmonico, saw Preservation Hall (but did not get to catch a show), ate gumbo, jambalaya, etouffee, gator, po boy, beignet at Cafe Du Monde, muffuletta, pralines and our hotel was just 1 block from the parades and streetcar line. Weather was PERFECT. I would love to see some of the Museums and other things we did not have time to see.

A shot of the girls and me doing the carriage ride.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like you had a fabulous time! New Orleans has been on my bucket list for a while - might just have to go there one of these days.

I've had gator, too! Pretty tasty.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you had fun. I've been there years ago on a business trip, but didn't get much sight seeing in.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry I've been away from the forum so long...I could have given you a few pointers hairazor....although it looks like you did just fine....glad you enjoyed our great city...hope to see you back soon...!!...laissez les bons temps rouler


----------

